# Nags Head pier report 5/29/04



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Went down to my freinds cottage lastnight. Got up early and rode some waves this morning and then we went to the pier. I caught 11 bluefish that were all in in the 4-6 pound range. My biggest blue was 24 inches atleast. My buddy caught 9 blues and everyone else on the pier caught there fair share. Bottom riggers were catching mullet and spots.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*4 to 6lb bluefish*

There isn't much more fun on light tackle than a bluefish,and that size there will give ya a tug...  Nice report,Brandon..


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> Got up early and rode some waves this morning and then we went to the pier.


 Glad you got your priorities right!  
Nice report. I was gonna get up early and head down but I'm sitting on my computer "wishin'" instead of fishin'.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Those blues put up a fight on light tackle. The waves were really big and i had a blast body boarding. A handfull of surfers were really ripping it up out there along with the kite boarders.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....which pier and what lure ?...any puppies?.....the R


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Green gotchas with black dots. We were at nagshead pier.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Brandon.....dern;thought Izzy took it down to the restaurant and they were still rebuilding  ....the R


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you folks know if Nags Head allows shark landings? I will be vacationing in that area in about three weeks and am hoping to target Atlantic sharpnose sharks. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What kind of tackle are you going to bring? Piers down here don't seem to mind sharks being caught as long as no "productions" are made of it.. Meaning regular tackle and an Atlantic sharpnose,or nightshark as some call it doesn't grow to the size that would make it a "production" to catch..


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Drumdum, I would be using light tackle. The only production would be landing one alive to bring home for my large shark pool. In your expert advise, when would be the best time of year to target the smallest sharpnoses? Since there is no minimum size this shouldn't be an issue. Any advice you can send my way will be appreciated.

My Shark Pages


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd say fall.. BUT,I've been catching the rascals off the "Buxton" point shoals for the last two weeks now.. Wish you coulda been with me,you could have filled up three or four "pools" with them.. 

Fall at Avon is when and where I have caught the most of those rascals..


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*How Bout on a Noodle Rod..*

My uncle lives in Norfolk back in Crab Creek near Grandby St. Bridge and we were out there one day him, me, and my 7 year old cousin... my little cousin had a noodle rod out w/ a bottom rig trying to catch croaker well Murphys Law set in and her little noodle rod doubled over and what does my uncle reel in after 47 minutes..a 66# black drum...hell of a fish tightlines


Fred


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

In a couple of weeks the atlantic sharpnoses should be thick as h#ll in buxton. It is the best precursor to SHARK FEST 2004!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks but hate to be pain in the a-- but where is buxton? I hope it does not require a boat as I am hopelessly land-locked. Any more information you could pass long will be appreciated.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Read Big T's post.. Where are the monsters?*



mattiej said:


> *Thanks but hate to be pain in the a-- but where is buxton? I hope it does not require a boat as I am hopelessly land-locked. Any more information you could pass long will be appreciated. *


 CrawFish has a nice map in there too..


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Nice info guy's, will be heading down that way in two weeks


----------

